# Secret weapon??? (If you can stand it)



## sawtooth (Jun 3, 2012)

I went hog huntin today and I smelled a skunk.......ALL afternoon long. I was wearing it on my hat and boots. My preacher gave me a bottle of BUCK STOP skunk scent last weekend and HE SAYS it works like a charm,, I trust he's telling me the truth. I didn't see any hogs today, but i did have 4 big ole pot bellied does come from DIRECTLY DOWNWIND of me and never even stick their nose in the air. They dined at the feeder for a little bit, then ambled on...... relaxed. 
  More proof....one of those deer started blowing a few minutes later.. and then a coyote showed up. He was creeping up on a redbird underneath the feeder. Of course , he busted me as i tried to stand to shoot, but..... he came from downwind too- and never hesitated. Now, All my hunting stuff smells wretchedly foul, but it really does seem to work, or at least it did today. Anybody else got any experience with this stuff? And... i wonder if hogs would dismiss the scent just the same?????


----------



## Clipper (Jun 3, 2012)

What did your wife say when you got home?  My son-in-law would call that stuff mother-in-law repellent.  I may have to try some anyway and just camp out in the truck for a week after wearing it.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 3, 2012)

I keep my hunting clothes in my barn, but i'm sure i'll hear about it sooner or later. It's a stink that doesn't just "go away".


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dendy,
 Back in 1980 when I started my bowhunting, we used to use  a 2 part skunk scent for cover. Neither part stunk too bad til you mixed them together, then it REALLY stunk! We would use a small pastic reclosable container with a felt disk inside to put the scent into. It had a safety pin thingy on the back and it would get clipped to our packs we wore. it seemed to work, but after while the whole skunk smell  was a pain. One day my brother didn't close the part A and part B bottles tighly, and they mixed together in the trunk of his car. Never did get that smell out of that car.

 I think back then, many of the bowhunters up here came from a trapping background, and thats why skunk scent and fox pee where commonly used.

 I always wondered if the skunk scent alerts other critter to danger since that is a skunks defense mechanism???? I think I like the scent free method oposed to the stink method.

I did see many deer using it, but I still think back to early days of my bowhunting every time I pass a dead skunk in the middle of the road.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 4, 2012)

Dave, I used the same product, I think. It was called Tex Isbell's Skunk Screen.

I used it extensively way back and have had deer downwind and within 10 feet of my seat and did not spook. I was amazed. Still am. That stuff worked!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Never tried skunk cover scent and never hunted with anyone that did. I can see where it might be advantageous hunting solo but problematic if hunting with a group.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Dendy... You sure them does just weren't attracted to rednecks and redman?


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 4, 2012)

gtfisherman said:


> Hey Dendy... You sure them does just weren't attracted to rednecks and redman?



possibly, cause both were present!!! maybe i need a more controlled xperiment!

Longbowdave......I had somebody tell me that they didn't use skunk because it was an "alarm" scent. I don't buy that. The skunks where i live stink 24/7, alarmed or not. Plus, those deer yesterday and that yote, HAD to have a noseful, yet remained unalarmed and unaware of my presence. I hate the way it smells, but if it works............


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 4, 2012)

I used a product called skunk screen, back in the 80s. Would put a cotton ball in film canisters, and skeet a little in them. Set them on all sides of me, while hunting in ground blinds. Stuff worked very well. But, it didn't take long to notice when one of the canister caps came off while I was transporting them.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 4, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> I used a product called skunk screen, back in the 80s. Would put a cotton ball in film canisters, and skeet a little in them. Set them on all sides of me, while hunting in ground blinds. Stuff worked very well. But, it didn't take long to notice when one of the canister caps came off while I was transporting them.



messy to work with fo sho', and it comes in a glass bottle with a screw on lid... like mercurochrome from the 70's!! i think it work better from a flip-top squirt bottle.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 4, 2012)

sawtooth said:


> messy to work with fo sho', and it comes in a glass bottle with a screw on lid... like mercurochrome from the 70's!! i think it work better from a flip-top squirt bottle.



Sho was glad I wasn't toting it the day I fell  and broke the glass bottle of red fox pee that was in my cargo pocket.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 4, 2012)

here's some of the stuff.

http://www.boneheadbowhunting.com/texs-blend-skunk-2part-cover-scent-p-930.html


----------



## Dennis (Jun 4, 2012)

I hunted with a friend in the 80's that used the stuff one day he took the top off and set it on the dash of his truck and then somehow knocked it over and it ran down into the defrost vents! He had to sell the truck!!!!


----------



## aiken (Jun 4, 2012)

I was just reading all these replies and just got a whiff of it!


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 4, 2012)

In the 80s a friend of mine went hunting with me a said he had found the best cover sent. You know it was skunk screen or shall I just say plain ole skunk!!! He had the bottle in his shirt pocket when we stopped at a curb store in Dawson, Ga for some fried chicken on the way to the woods. He decided that he wanted some chips and when he bent over to get a bag the bottle fell out and broke on the floor. We not only did not get any chicken but were asked to not come back anymore. We got in the truck and I could not get mad from laughing so hard after getting cussed out by the store manager and he even threatened to call the cops. little did he know that my buddy who dropped the bottle was a cop. That just made it even funnier than it really should have been. My younger brother went to the store the following day and was asked to leave when the manager thought he was me. He told him that I was his brother but that didn't make any difference. I know that it repels store managers pretty good but never got a chance to try it in the woods.


----------



## gurn (Jun 5, 2012)

Bronco that is funny!! Reminds me of my buddy that use ta go in bigger stores sneak and open the catfish stink bait then watch the fun.

Ok Dendy ya know I'm simple and easly led. 
Recon the Skunk smell will be in my huntin stuff this year.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 5, 2012)

Dendy, you sure know how to stink up a place.  mIkE


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 6, 2012)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Dendy, you sure know how to stink up a place.  mIkE



yep- i do. The scent i had on a peice of cloth on top of my hat got in my hair- i can't wash it out. Somebody at work noticed it. I guess I'm just gonna be skunky for a few days.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 6, 2012)

I will add that not only can these powerful scents be used as cover but they can be used as a conditioned response attactants on animals that are habitual visitors i.e. hogs, bears etc. 

Here is what I mean. Lets say you are hunting hogs at a feeder or bears over bait (where legal). Once the bait is established, introduce the scent and they will associate it with food. The key, of course, is to have it there 24/7. When they enter that zone it will become "normal" and a welcomed scent. When you hunt these zones you can really pour it to them and will only deminish there ability to detect you. 
We use a very special and VERY rancid hog attactant for troller hogs and when we approach these baits we carry a quart of this nasty stuff and saturate the area. This stuff will make you want to hurl but I have had monster boars dead down wind without getting busted. 
The jury may still be out on unconditioned animals but I tend to think it is the way to go and skunk would be a very good choice.


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 8, 2012)

Back in 85 my hunting buddy got on the Skunk Scent band wagon, started out he was using a little dab on his rubber boot toe.  I used Red Fox Pee. We both had deer all over us and never got busted.  One morning we were walking in before daylight and I was following my buddy.  My eyes started to water because the skunk scent was so strong. He had stored his camo in a Rubbermaid container for a whole week with a cotton ball supersaturated with skunk!!!  We had a long talk after that.


----------

